# Beaches you can take horses on?



## Jojo_Pea4 (16 March 2013)

Looking to take my horse to the beach, 

Anyone got and recommdations? 

Thanks


----------



## caramel (16 March 2013)

whereabouts are you?


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (16 March 2013)

I am near harlow herts essex border. Am willing to travel 1.5hours


----------



## Red30563 (16 March 2013)

You can ride on one of the beaches at Shoeburyness, near Southend all year round, although there are some restrictions on times during peak season. All the info is on here

http://www.southend.gov.uk/info/733/local_attractions/173/beaches_in_southend-on-sea/3


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (18 March 2013)

I'm not sure how far it is from you but I have just got back from a weekend in Holme-next-the-sea, which is 5 mins from Hunstanton. Really lovely & good sand to ride on. Would definitely recommend it.


----------



## elliebrewer98 (21 March 2013)

Mad_Cow347 said:



			I'm not sure how far it is from you but I have just got back from a weekend in Holme-next-the-sea, which is 5 mins from Hunstanton. Really lovely & good sand to ride on. Would definitely recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

^^This! I live 15 minutes from Hunstanton and often hack up to Holme beach with friends for picnic rides, etc Only problem with Holme is that's there's no parking for horseboxes; there are at least two livery yards in the village though (I think one's called home farm) so you could maybe try ringing them and asking if you could pay a bit to park on their yard?

Another nice beach is Holkham, just along the coast but unfortunately it's quite expensive to park there. Something like £15 for trailer and a bit more for lorries. It does last all day though, so if you were going to make a trip of it it might be worth it?


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (23 March 2013)

elliebrewer98 said:



			^^This! I live 15 minutes from Hunstanton and often hack up to Holme beach with friends for picnic rides, etc Only problem with Holme is that's there's no parking for horseboxes; there are at least two livery yards in the village though (I think one's called home farm) so you could maybe try ringing them and asking if you could pay a bit to park on their yard?

Another nice beach is Holkham, just along the coast but unfortunately it's quite expensive to park there. Something like £15 for trailer and a bit more for lorries. It does last all day though, so if you were going to make a trip of it it might be worth it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes one is called home farm, that's where we stayed. If you were looking to stay I would definitely recommend it, Mitch, the yard manager, was lovely & really helpful, gave us a map & drew out routes for other rides, including on lovely 2 hour hack which ended with a ride along the beach.


----------



## mandwhy (23 March 2013)

That sounds amazing mad_cow! 

Have never taken a horse to the beach, sounds amazing and must get my girl out there this summer (whenever that is!)


----------

